# My WP Thyroid Changes Color and Texture



## thytired (Jul 6, 2017)

Has anyone else had the problem of their WP Thyroid pills changing from the original off white color to a brownish color? It has happened for the last couple of months, but my last refill has not only changed from the original color to the brownish color, but the pills have softened. They look normal when the pharmacy refills the prescription, but then sometime after I get them home, the appearance and texture changes. I'm afraid to take them. I can't even get an answer from the makers of WP Thyroid about what is causing these changes.

I've been given Naturethroid, Westhroid, and WP Thyroid by the pharmacy; depending on what they have chosen to refill my prescriptions with each month. Naturethroid and Westhroid have never changed color or texture; ONLY the WP Thyroid is changing. Could it be because WP Thyroid has less fillers; so there is nothing to keep the color/texture from reacting to heat and humidity?

Does anyone know if WP Thyroid can be refrigerated to try to prevent this change in color and texture?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I've had this happen recently with Westhroid and the pharmacy said it's because of humidity. The pills have gone from a chalky cream color to a sticky light brown texture, but I haven't noticed any difference in efficacy. My pharmacy recommended putting some of those little dessicated packets in the pill bottle to remove the moisture.


----------

